#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм и национальность

## Mike

Тханиссаро Бхикху пишет:



> Когда мы читаем резкую критику кастовой системы ранними буддистами, за исключением ее анти-дискриминационного подтекста, она часто поражает нас своей необычностью. Мы не можем понять, что она прямиком бьет в самое основание наших мифов относительно нашего прошлого: по навязчивому желанию идентифицировать себя с определенными современными социальными группами – "племенами", по тому, кем мы являемся в терминах, описывающих нашу принадлежность и то, откуда мы произошли, – расовой принадлежности, этническому наследию, полу, социально-экономическому статусу, сексуальной ориентации. Мы тратим огромную энергию, пытаясь создать и сохранить систему мифов нашего "племени", – что позволит нам, безусловно, гордиться его добрым именем. Даже когда мы становимся буддистами, принадлежность к племени остается на первом плане. Мы желаем такого буддизма, который уважал бы наши мифы и фантазии. То, что мы "есть" – в лучшем случае очень расплывчатое понятие, и пагубное – в худшем случае, если мы пользуемся им для того чтобы найти оправдание нашим неумелым побуждениям. Ценность "племени" заключается в умелых поступках его отдельных членов. Даже если подобные праведные люди принадлежат нашему племени, их благая карма принадлежит им, а не нам. И, конечно же, в каждом "племени" есть члены неправедные, что означает следующее: мифология племени – вещь преходящая. Попытки зацепиться за нечто преходящее требует большого количества эмоционального вовлечения, отвращения и заблуждения, неминуемо ведущих к еще более неумелым поступкам в будущем.


http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/karma.htm
В связи с этим я бы хотел обсудить такой вопрос: можно ли быть хорошим буддистом и при этом ощущать себя англичанином, немцем, русским, украинцем, евреем, поляком и так далее?

----------


## Топпер

Конечно можно. В чём проблема?
Даже Будда Готама в духовном плане был из семейства Будд. А в телесном плане из рода Сакьев, происходящих от солнечной линии сурья-готры ведущей своё начало от первого человека.

----------


## Mike

> Будда Готама в духовном плане был из семейства Будд. А в телесном плане из рода Сакьев, происходящих от солнечной линии сурья-готры ведущей своё начало от первого человека.


То есть его происхождение имело какое-нибудь реальное значение?

----------


## Топпер

Конечно имело. 
Бодхисаттва в последнем рождении, перед нисхождением с небес Тусита, выбирал страну, готру и варну, в которой ему предстояло родится.

----------


## Mike

Значит, вы несогланы с основной мыслью Тханиссаро Бхикху?



> Даже когда мы становимся буддистами, принадлежность к племени остается на первом плане. Мы желаем такого буддизма, который уважал бы наши мифы и фантазии.

----------


## Топпер

Видите ли, у западных монахов есть одна нехорошая черта: свои "общечеловеческие воззрения" (западного толка) они привносят в Буддизм и считают их за истину в конечной инстанции. Я это неоднократно замечал. Видимо это настолько уже в крови, что они просто это не отслеживают.
Последний пример: выступление части западных монахов в сети против правительства Бирмы, разогнавшего демонстрацию монахов.

Поэтому позиция Тханиссаро бхиккху  - это его личная позиция. Зря он говорит за всех.

----------


## Mike

> Видите ли, у западных монахов есть одна нехорошая черта: свои "общечеловеческие воззрения" (западного толка) они привносят в Буддизм и считают их за истину в конечной инстанции. Я это неоднократно замечал. Видимо это настолько уже в крови, что они просто это не отслеживают.
> Последний пример: выступление части западных монахов в сети против правительства Бирмы, разогнавшего демонстрацию монахов.
> 
> Поэтому позиция Тханиссаро бхиккху  - это его личная позиция. Зря он говорит за всех.


Мне кажется, дело не в том, является ли данный монах "западным" или
нет, а в той позиции, которую он занимает. :Smilie:   То есть предположим, что
это просто утверждение, причем подкрепленное достаточно ясной
аргументацией.

----------


## Топпер

Честно говоря, не заметил у него аргументации. Тем более ясной. Так, общие рассуждения на тему.

----------


## Бато

http://harada.ru/news-view-18.html

Превосходный Учитель, Его Святейшество Далай-Лама XIV в беседах, со слов сопровождавшего его человека:




> Он показывал свои пять пальцев и объяснял: \"Большой палец - это я Далай-лама, духовный лидер буддистов. Я стал таким, потому что я - посвященный монах (указывал на второй палец). Я стал посвященным монахом, потому что я - буддист (третий палец). Я стал буддистом, потому что я - тибетец (четвертый палец). А до осознания того, что я - тибетец, был просто человеком (пятый палец\".
> 
> Потом пояснял: \"Вот спросите у ребенка от 2 до 4 лет, который только начинает понимать мир: \"Ты русский, немец, еврей, китаец?\" Он не может ответить, потому что не знает, не понимает, что это такое. Деление на национальности - это последующие наслоения в сознании, структурирующие его определенным образом и дающие человеку некую систему условных знаков.
> 
> Так вот, самый основной, базовый уровень - это просто человек. А те, кто выступает за приоритет какой-либо религии, игнорируют базовый уровень. Те, кто выступает за приоритет какой-то национальности, совершают то же самое. Надо любить просто человека и идти в своих воззрениях от его взглядов, потребностей, благополучия. Такая философия дает успех в любом деле\".


Еще, не помню где, читал слова Его Святейшества, с таким смыслом, что он сначала человек, затем тибетец, и затем - монах.
На меня, бывшего "безнационалиста" - эти слова оказали очень сильное влияние.

Насчет сексуальной ориентации - позиция Его Святейшества очень тверда, и вызывает определенное неудобство для западной (американской) аудитории.


Тханиссаро Бхикху возможно говорит немножко в другом контексте.
Наверное, именно "*о навязчивых желаниях* идентифицировать себя с определенными социальными группами", что вряд ли отрицает действительную принадлежность к социально-экономической группе, полу и т.п.

P.S. Вот, кажется этот отрывок из книги "Этика для нового тысячелетия"
http://buddhism.yangsheng.ru/stuff/D...ium/part01.php



> Эти утверждения могут показаться необычными для религиозного деятеля. Однако я прежде тибетец, а уж потом Далай-лама, и я просто человек, прежде чем тибетец. Поэтому в качестве Далай-ламы я несу особую ответственность перед тибетцами, а будучи монахом, я несу особую ответственность в отношении развития межрелигиозной гармонии; а как человеческое существо я - как в действительности и все мы - несу куда большую ответственность в отношении всей человеческой семьи. И поскольку большинство не следует религиозной практике, я стараюсь отыскать путь, который подходил бы всем людям, независимо от их веры.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

По мере успешной практики всякое самоотождествление ослабевает. Если ослабевает цепляние даже за идею "я - человек", то национальность вообще полная ерунда, она даже на протяжение одной жизни может меняться. Но при этом обусловленность и ограниченность обстоятельствами своего рождения сохраняется до самой смерти.

----------


## Ersh

Привязанность к какой-то национальной самоидентивикации, буде она осознана, можно, имхо, сделать практикой, отслеживая ее проявления в поведении.

----------


## Skyku

Еще более нелепой привязанностью выглядит для меня чувство принадлежности к державе, любовь к "своему государству", то есть к вещам еще более изменчивым чем племя, национальность.




> они привносят в Буддизм и считают их за истину в конечной инстанции. Я это неоднократно замечал.


Аналогично привносятся и не отслеживаются великодержавные ценности, и западофобия  :Smilie: 
Неоднократно замечал  :Smilie: 




> Видимо это настолько уже в крови, что они просто это не отслеживают.


Не отслеживают - факт. Как узнаешь кто человек по паспорту, так сразу и можно сказать куда пойдет разговор.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Мне лично и вовсе сложно идентифицироваться с кем-нить конкретным: я помесь терского казака с осетином, тем не менее, родившийся и проживший всю жизнь среди дальневосточных аборигенов :Smilie: )). Нет такой группы. Сплошные взаимосвязи.  А нет группы - нет и идентификации. Просто живешь...

----------


## Вова Л.

Как говорил один человек (уже забыл, кто именно) - гордиться своей национальностью - это все-равно что гордиться тем, что ты родился в четверг.  :Smilie:  По-моему, очень верно сказано - выбора-то у нас не было  :Smilie: . Так что национальность - это дело десятое.

То что некоторые народы в определенное время имеют имеют такую карму, что лучше готовы воспринять учение Будды и поэтому Будды выбирают переродитсья именно там, то это уже другой вопрос.

Вобщем, по-меньше национальных самоидентификаций - лично я от них еще не видел пользы.

----------


## Топпер

> Аналогично привносятся и не отслеживаются великодержавные ценности, и западофобия 
> Неоднократно замечал


Отслеживается.  :Smilie: 



> Не отслеживают - факт. Как узнаешь кто человек по паспорту, так сразу и можно сказать куда пойдет разговор.


Это точно.

----------


## Mike

Получается так, что большинство участников этого обсуждения считают,
что буддизм ведет к уменьшению национальных самоидентификаций.

----------


## Mike

> обусловленность и ограниченность обстоятельствами своего рождения сохраняется до самой смерти.


Это уже тема другой дискуссии. Но вы несколько противоречите сами себе так как если



> По мере успешной практики всякое самоотождествление ослабевает.


,то это означает и ослабевание "обусловленности и ограниченност и  обстоятельствами своего рождения".Разве Будда ограничен какими-то обстоятельствами? :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Получается так, что большинство участников этого обсуждения считают,
> что буддизм ведет к уменьшению национальных самоидентификаций.


Я бы сказал, к уменьшению _далекоидущих выводов_ на основании национальной самоиндентификации. Вследствии избавления от привязанности к таковой. Как говорится, когда змея становится драконом, она не меняет своей чешуи. Я буддист и я немец или англичанин или узбек, тут вроде нет противоречия.

----------


## Skyku

> Получается так, что большинство участников этого обсуждения считают,
> что буддизм ведет к уменьшению национальных самоидентификаций.


Я считаю что должен бы устранять зависимость от этой самоидентификации. Уменьшать мотивации в поведении и мышлении.

----------


## Борис

Часто мы "уменьшаем зависимость" от неудобных, но не самых худших самоидентификаций. Да еще и, бывает, потакая более приятным  :Wink:   :Frown: 

Идентификация с обществом, в котором живешь - это в некоторой степени неизбежность. Даже монахи от нее не совсем свободны (хотя бы потому, что еду-то должны приносить миряне). И разрубанием сей узел не развязывается - только больше запутывается.

ПМСМ, действительно это надо отслеживать. Принять для начала как данность. И не отворачиваться от неудобных моментов. И не кидаться в крайности ("нет и не может быть на свете большей ценности, чем моя общность" - или наоборот, "я гражданин мира, отстаньте от меня").

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Идентификация с обществом, в котором живешь - это в некоторой степени неизбежность. Даже монахи от нее не совсем свободны (хотя бы потому, что еду-то должны приносить миряне).


Иметь кармические связи и не различать их характер - это разные вещи. Ну, приносят еду миряне. Однако монахи от этого не начинают себя считать мирянами или волноваться, принесут ли миряне еды в следующий раз. Просто возьмут патры и сами пойдут просить :Smilie: ...

----------


## Борис

Тем не менее, физическое существование Сангхи напрямую зависит от мирян.

И реальные монахи в традиционно-буддийских регионах сильно связаны с окружающим социумом. И я бы не стал это однозначно в "наслоения" записывать, тем более что и западные монахи неизбежность (и даже нужность) этого часто признают:




> Когда я принял монашество, я, собственно, и не знал, во что ввязался; позднее я заметил, что стал целиком и полностью зависим от других людей. Моя семья исповедовала философию белых, англо-саксонских, самодостаточных, независимых представителей среднего класса - "ни от кого не завись!" В Америке это называется "синдром WASP" - "белый" (White), "англосакс" (Anglo-Saxon), "протестант" (Protestant). Вы - не то, что южные европейцы, которые зависят от своих мамочек и всё такое. Вы совершенно независимы от отца и матери; вы протестант - никаких Пап, ничего такого; в вас нет никакого раболепия. Это черным приходится заискивать перед кем-то, но если вы белый, англосакс и протестант, это означает, что вы на вершине общественной лестницы - вы лучший!
> И вот я угодил в буддийскую страну и в возрасте тридцати двух лет принял обеты саманеры (послушника). В Таиланде саманеры - это обычно маленькие мальчики, так что мне приходилось все время сидеть вместе с тайскими мальчишками. Представьте - я, ростом за шесть футов, тридцати двух лет от роду, сижу, ем и во всем равняюсь на маленьких ребятишек - это очень меня смущало. Мне приходилось зависеть от людей, которые подавали мне пищу или что-либо еще; я не мог иметь никаких денег. Так что я стал размышлять: "Зачем все это? Ради чего? Что хотел Будда этим сказать? Почему он все так придумал? Почему он не стал следовать ценностям белых, англосаксов, протестантов - как мои родители?"
> Но позже я начал ценить необходимость правильной зависимости и блага, которые нам приносит принятие зависимости друг от друга. Конечно, для того, чтобы научиться быть зависимым от других, необходима доля смирения. С гордыней и тщеставием человек думает: "Я не хочу ни перед кем быть в долгу". А здесь мы смиренно признаем свою зависимость друг от друга: зависимость от анагарик, от мирян или от младших монахов. Хотя я и старший бхиккху здесь, я все равно очень зависим от всех вас. В нашей жизни это всегда надо принимать во внимание, а не отбрасывать или удручаться этим, ибо мы признаем, что мы всегда зависим друг от друга, всегда помогаем друг другу. Эта зависимость основана на монастырских установлениях и на материальном мире, окружающем нас, а также на сострадательном и радостном отношении друг к другу. Даже если мы не испытываем никакой радости или любви в наших отношениях, мы можем по крайней мере быть добрыми, незлопамятными и не злиться друг на друга. Мы можем верить друг другу.


(С)Аджаан Сумедхо.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Если ослабевает цепляние даже за идею "я - человек", то национальность вообще полная ерунда, она даже на протяжение одной жизни может меняться.


Это как?.. Был русским - и вдруг стал немцем? Был европейцем - стал монголоидом?  :Smilie:  Речь ведь не о графе в паспорте и не о том, каким языком ты преимущественно пользуешься в общении.

Цепляться, конечно, не стоит, но и убегать от того, чем ты наделён при рождении, попросту глупо. Национальное может объединять, не только разъединять. Например, мне алтайский эпос и музыка интересны именно тем, что они не такие, как у русских и украинцев. Благодаря тому, что существуют разные народы, культура человечества похожа на драгоценный кристалл с множеством граней. Были бы все иванами, не помнящими родства, вместо этого была бы серая, гладкая галька.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

2 Mike
Пока у нас есть физическое тело, оно всегда будет иметь свои ограничения. Даже самому успешному практику нужно кушать и какать.

2 Дима
Дима, каким образом ты определяешь национальность, кроме как через самоотождествление? Какой, по-твоему, я национальности? Какой национальности ты? Какой национальности те люди, которые родились в одной стране, а потом еще в детстве переехали в другую? Какой национальности узбекский, негритянский и корейский младенцы, воспитанные в рязанском или винницком детдоме?
Один из любимых анекдотов (в сокращении). Во Львове щирый украинец видит негра и спрашивает его, какой он нации. Тот на чистейшем украиском отвечает: хохол. Следующий вопрос: Ты хохол? Тю, а я ж тоди хто? И ответ: А я звидкы знаю? Може москаль, а може й жид. Немая сцена.

Национальное самоощущение во многом навязывает среда. В разных обстоятельствах и в общении с разными людьми я могу чувствовать себя русским, евреем или украинцем. При этом я прекрасно вижу, что это чувство индуцируется извне, а не является моей природой. Вся моя русскость - в моем родном языке. Вся моя еврейскость - в моей фамилии. Вся моя украинскость - в моем паспорте. Все это можно поменять даже в течение одной жизни, не говоря уже о многих.

Не надо путать две вещи: свою обусловленность обстоятельствами рождения и воспитания (генетика и культура) и обусловленность своими мыслями по этому поводу. Прекращение самоотождествления с конкретными качествами своих тела, речи  или ума совсем не влечет отвержение этих качеств. Они остаются с тобой до смерти, а потом отпадают. Но ты не обязан испытывать какие-то особые эмоции по поводу того, что твой родной язык суахили, а на носу у тебя бородавка. 2-3 недели в бардо так же легко избавят тебя от суахили, как смерть избавит и от носа, и от бородавки.

----------


## ullu

Хм...однако поймала себя на мысли, что радужное тело Падмасамбхавы я бы отнесла к тибетской национальности )))

----------


## Поляков

> Хм...однако поймала себя на мысли, что радужное тело Падмасамбхавы я бы отнесла к тибетской национальности )))


Он же вроде индийской национальности?

----------


## Поляков

> слишком идеальным, жестоким и практически не достижимм?


Т.е. "Не позорь наш род, брат. Ты чечен, какой дзогчен?"

----------


## ullu

> Он же вроде индийской национальности?


Если честно я вообще то не знаю.
У меня тибетской  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> слишком идеальным, жестоким и практически не достижимм?


а почему жестоким то?

А тем у кого несколько национальностей чего делать, все, труба? Жизнь жестянка?

----------


## Топпер

А ешё в Индии было бы важно какой человек варны.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Лично я осознанно решил идти по пути отказа от разных идентичностей, но почему это должен делать любой другой человек?


Так ведь речь и не об отказе. Этого вовсе нет в буддийской Дхарме :Smilie: . Это ваши авторские, так сказать, "духовные упраженения". 

Странно, вроде Игорь вполне внятно объяснил, что разрушение идентификации с национальным в себе вовсе не предполагает отторжения национального в себе. Как 2+2 :Smilie:  Правда, это понятно только при ясном понимании того, как действуют методы Дхармы. Помнитца, Будда Шакьямуни тоже выражал любовь к стране Джамбу, что с того?....

----------


## Mike

> обусловленность и ограниченность обстоятельствами своего рождения сохраняется до самой смерти.


Не могли бы вы объяснить каким образом для вас лично  обусловленность и ограниченность обстоятельствами своего рождения сохраняется до самой смерти.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Да элементарно. Особенности моего рождения таковы, что для продолжения жизни мне нужно дышать и есть. И до самой моей смерти это не изменится.

----------


## Mike

> обусловленность и ограниченность обстоятельствами своего рождения сохраняется до самой смерти.


Мне кажется, ваше объяснение


> Особенности моего рождения таковы, что для продолжения жизни мне нужно дышать и есть. И до самой моей смерти это не изменится.


,являясь безусловно правильным, тем не менее слишком обще. Любое живое существо должно дышать и питаться.



> Кто ты, откуда ты пришел, – это вовсе не так важно, как мотивы того, что делает ум в настоящий момент. И хотя прошлое может прояснить возникновение несправедливостей, которые мы видим в жизни, степень нашей человечности определяется не тем раскладом, который нам достался, поскольку он может измениться в любой момент. Мы оцениваемся в соответствие с тем, насколько хорошо мы распоряжаемся тем раскладом, который имеем…. то, как вы действуете в текущем моменте, действительно формирует мир вашего опыта. Вам необязательно быть жертвой прошлых событий.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Любое живое существо должно дышать и питаться.


Неправильно. Живые существа, не обладающие материальным телом, не нуждаются в пище и воздухе.

----------


## Mike

> Неправильно. Живые существа, не обладающие материальным телом, не нуждаются в пище и воздухе.


Игорь,мне кажется что вы не рассматриваете серъезно ни меня, ни мой вопрос. А для меня пично это очень важно.Но я все равно буду верить в то, что



> Полная отдача самих себя поиску истины может быть положительным, мощным шагом. Независимо от нашего прошлого, мы можем прямо сейчас сделать выбор нашего будущего. Если мы полны решимости работать над собой честно и с пониманием — может произойти значительный рост.


Всего хорошего.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> *Сообщение от Игорь Берхин*
> Неправильно. Живые существа, не обладающие материальным телом, не нуждаются в пище и воздухе.





> ... мне кажется что вы не рассматриваете серъезно ни меня, ни мой вопрос.





> *Е.С. Далай-лама 14-й:*
> 
> Разнообразные виды страдания имеют место в трех мирах сансары — мире желаний, мире форм и мире без форм. Эти три мира являют собой различные уровни круговорота бытия, рассматриваемые как результат деятельности трех уровней сознания, которые различаются по степени их концептуальности. 
> 
> Новое рождение в мире без форм есть следствие тончайшего уровня сосредоточения; новое рождение в мире форм — следствие низших уровней сосредоточения; новое рождение в мире желаний, нашем мире, — следствие еще более низкого уровня сознания, не достигшего подобного сосредоточения.
> 
> В пределах мира без форм существуют четыре уровня, которые последовательно переходят от более грубых к более тонким. Они называются: безграничное пространство, безграничное сознание, ничто и вершина бытия.
> 
> Если быть кратким, в мире форм существуют четыре уровня сансары: так называемые первый, второй, третий и четвертый уровни сосредоточения. Если рассматривать более подробно, существует либо шестнадцать, либо семнадцать уровней мира форм. По сравнению с обитателями низших миров, все виды обитателей мира форм и мира без форм считаются счастливо переродившимися существами и относятся к классу богов.
> ...


Теперь понятно?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Mike, ничто в сансаре не заслуживает серьезного отношения :-) Ни Вы со своими вопросами, ни я со своими ответами :-)

Есть вещи, которые можно изменить. Есть вещи, которые нельзя изменить. Можно хирургически изменить вид своих половых органов, но нельзя придать им функции, свойственные другому полу. Ум и тело связаны, поэтому, хотя многое в уме поддается изменению, в нем тоже есть вещи, которые будут с нами оставаться, пока остается материальное тело.

----------


## Alex

Пытаться игнорировать свою национальность - такая же глупость, как обусловливаться ею и "опускать" другие нации. Что до смены национальной самоидентификации - обычное дело. Моя двоюродная бабушка - чистокровная русская из Костромской области - в молодости вышла замуж за литовца и уехала в Литву. Сейчас она говорит по-русски с сильным акцентом и должна вспоминать нечасто встречающиеся в речи русские слова.

Я сам - наполовину украинец, на четверть русский и на четверть (по отцу) еврей. В советском паспорте в графе "национальность" стояло "украинец". По-украински не говорю, отношения с родственниками на Украине поддерживаю, сало люблю. Моя жена - чистокровная кореянка, родившаяся в Казахстане, родной язык - русский. Кто по национальности наши дети, решайте сами. 

Сам часто ругаю русских за дело (например, за пьянство), но мне субъективно неприятно, когда представители других народов поливают русских грязью.

Когда за границей нас спрашивают "откуда вы?", отвечаем: "мы русские"  :Smilie:  

Этой осенью в Александрии нашими соседями по гостинице каким-то образом оказался русский дяденька интеллигентного вида с двумя дочерьми. Услышав русскую речь за завтраком, я помахал им рукой и поприветствовал: "Привет, земляки!" Мужик испугался, ничего не ответил и при встрече старался куда-нибудь спрятаться (я говорил с персоналом по-арабски, а моя жена носила хиджаб)  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Пытаться игнорировать свою национальность - такая же глупость, как обусловливаться ею и "опускать" другие нации. Что до смены национальной самоидентификации - обычное дело. Моя двоюродная бабушка - чистокровная русская из Костромской области - в молодости вышла замуж за литовца и уехала в Литву. Сейчас она говорит по-русски с сильным акцентом и должна вспоминать нечасто встречающиеся в речи русские слова.


А русские от кого произошли от русов или от славов? (А заодно и литовцы.)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Я давно уже общаюсь здесь, на форуме, и могу с уверенностью сказать, что его вполне можно переименовывать в "Буддийский еврейский форум" :-)... 

То Кармапенко признается, что он аид,  :Smilie:  то Ёрш про себя как-то сказал (если не ошибаюсь), что у него еврейские корни, теперь вот Алекс (см. выше), Zodpa Tharchin (в другой теме) ... Есть также сильное подозрение в сторону PampKin Head'а...  :Smilie:   и других... Ну, про такие "знаковые" фамилии, типа Берхин или моя - вообще не говорю!  :Smilie: 

*Есть такой постулат, который гласит, что все люди - евреи, просто некоторые еще не нашли мужества в этом признаться! 
*
Более того, могу также с 85-процентным попаданием предположить, что подавляющее большинств участников форума так или иначе связаны с: 

а) журналистикой; 
б) издательской деятельностью / полиграфией; 
в) филологией / лингвистикой или родственными науками;
г) интернетом;
д) сферой образования / преподаванием и т.п.;
е) ... или вообще (выражаясь более глобально) - с наукой и научными исследованиями.

Угадал?  :Smilie:  "Чисто" ведь еврейские сферы деятельности... Интересно было бы вообще опрос провести на эту тему.

----------


## Skyku

> Интересно было бы вообще опрос провести на эту тему.


Да, самому давно интересно, кто чем промышляет, на хлеб себе зарабатывает  :Smilie:  Правда не смог придумать компактного опроса, чтобы результаты его были интересны и показательны, а не размыты.

В Ваших пунктах не хватает: программирования.
Впрочем, склад ума программистов это нечто "среднее" между филологическим и инженерным  :Smilie:  Вернее так - профессия требует и формирует такой склад.

----------


## ullu

> Игорь,мне кажется что вы не рассматриваете серъезно ни меня, ни мой вопрос. А для меня пично это очень важно.Но я все равно буду верить в то, что
> Полная отдача самих себя поиску истины может быть положительным, мощным шагом. Независимо от нашего прошлого, мы можем прямо сейчас сделать выбор нашего будущего. Если мы полны решимости работать над собой честно и с пониманием — может произойти значительный рост. 
> 
> Всего хорошего.


Может, но сразу то не произойдет.

----------


## Топпер

> а) журналистикой; 
> б) издательской деятельностью / полиграфией; 
> в) филологией / лингвистикой или родственными науками;
> г) интернетом;
> д) сферой образования / преподаванием и т.п.;
> е) ... или вообще (выражаясь более глобально) - с наукой и научными исследованиями.
> 
> Угадал?  "Чисто" ведь еврейские сферы деятельности... Интересно было бы вообще опрос провести на эту тему.


Неугадали. Пока был в миру занимался звукорезиссурой  :Wink:

----------


## Юрий К.

> Я давно уже общаюсь здесь, на форуме, и могу с уверенностью сказать, что его вполне можно переименовывать в "Буддийский еврейский форум" :-)... 
> 
> То Кармапенко признается, что он аид,  то Ёрш про себя как-то сказал (если не ошибаюсь), что у него еврейские корни, теперь вот Алекс (см. выше), Zodpa Tharchin (в другой теме) ... Есть также сильное подозрение в сторону PampKin Head'а...   и других... Ну, про такие "знаковые" фамилии, типа Берхин или моя - вообще не говорю! 
> 
> *Есть такой постулат, который гласит, что все люди - евреи, просто некоторые еще не нашли мужества в этом признаться! 
> *


Никому не рассказывайте об этом: как только примут поправки к закону о СМИ, то еврейский буддийский форум будет первым бежать на хостинг в США. :Smilie:  





> Более того, могу также с 85-процентным попаданием предположить, что подавляющее большинств участников форума так или иначе связаны с: 
> 
> а) журналистикой; 
> б) издательской деятельностью / полиграфией; 
> в) филологией / лингвистикой или родственными науками;
> г) интернетом;
> д) сферой образования / преподаванием и т.п.;
> е) ... или вообще (выражаясь более глобально) - с наукой и научными исследованиями.
> 
> Угадал?  "Чисто" ведь еврейские сферы деятельности... Интересно было бы вообще опрос провести на эту тему.


Не еврей, хотя мою тетю и одного из старших братьев всегда принимали за евреев. :Smilie:   По одному из родов занятий - угадали.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Неугадали. Пока был в миру занимался звукорезиссурой


Виноват! Виноват! 
Просто в спешке забыл добавить еще пару пунктов:

ж) культура и искусство: кино, телевидение, музыка и т.п.;
з) реклама и т.п.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... сейчас здесь появится Берхин и напишет опровержение, что он - не еврей!  :Smilie: 

... И потребует денег за нанесение морального вреда путем публикации порочащих сведений!  :Smilie:  
И отдаст полученные деньги в фонд Дзогчен-общины - на развитие Восточного Меригара  :Smilie:

----------


## Калдэн

> Есть такой постулат, который гласит, что все люди - евреи, просто некоторые еще не нашли мужества в этом признаться!



Напомню , что евреем признают  только   того  ,  у кого мать -  еврейка .  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Виноват! Виноват! 
> Просто в спешке забыл добавить еще пару пунктов:
> ...


Но смысл да, тот же - рученьки мозолей не знают. И поясницу не ломит, и горб не растет  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Приключилась когда-то со мной замечательная история, которую конечно лучше показывать и рассказывать с интонациями, ну да ладно.

В 1994 году в Урумчи (столица Синьцзяна, западный Китай) я вместе с Алексом Берзином оказался в гостях у Шальва-гегена - духовного главы синьцзянских калмыков. Алекс долго общался с Ринпоче по-тибетски, ужасно стараясь ему понравиться. Я как фигура малозначительная тихонько сидел в сторонке тем более, что по-тибетски ни слова. Неожиданно Шальва-геген (мужчина очень крупный и представительный) повернулся ко мне и по-китайски спросил: "Эй, а ты какой национальности?". На что я ему на том же языке ответил: "Вы, Ринпоче, сами решайте, кто я: мама у меня русская, а папа еврей". Вслед за этим Шальва-геген неожиданно разразился дифирамбами по поводу евреев и государства Израиль, который, дескать, очень маленькое, но очень сильное и развитое государство, а сами евреи народ очень умный и он их очень уважает. Видя, что Ринпоче отпускает такие комплименты в адрес какого-то необрезанного гойского молокососа, Алекс Берзин, чей портрет можно помещать в пособия о том "как ОНИ выглядят", и который битый час пытался расположить к себе Шальва-гегена, дрожащим от обиды голосом и переходя на китайский робко заметил: "Ринпоче, а я ведь тоже еврей!". Отповедь Шальва-гегена была молниеносной и громогласной: "По тебе это и так видно, а по нему (кивок в мою сторону) - нет!"

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Только русские в родне
И прадед мой Самарин
Если кто и влез ко мне
Так и тот татарин.

Ну, конечно, в смысле тибетец :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Но смысл да, тот же - рученьки мозолей не знают. И поясницу не ломит, и горб не растет


Именно!  :Smilie:  Работать надо го-ло-во-ю. Это тяжелее.

----------


## Топпер

> Приключилась когда-то со мной замечательная история, которую конечно лучше показывать и рассказывать с интонациями, ну да ладно.


Эту историю рассказывают на все лады даже у нас в Питере.  :Smilie: 
Плюс, историю, как вы с Берзиным в роли глухонемого дяди переходили границу  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Мда, вот я попал... Простой татарский метис (Слава Кецалькоатлю!)...

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Нет, про глухонемого дядю было не так. Это был конец 1993, я ехал с Берзином из Донецка в Черновцы через Киев. А в те времена как раз начали вписывать фамилии в ж-д билеты, и билеты иностранцам полагались по совсем другой цене. Поэтому билеты брались по моему паспорту и паспорт при посадке показывался только мой. Прокатывало. Но вот, чтобы не выдать, что Алекс иностранец, ему было велено всю дорогу молчать, а для общения мы писали друг-другу записки. Все наблюдатели сочувственно кивали головой, глядя, как заботливый племянничек ухаживает за больным дядей. Утром, при подъезде к Киеву, когда угроза снятия с поезда миновала, мы маскировку ослабили и начали переговариваться стоя в коридоре, но тихо, чтобы все-таки почем зря не смущать обывателей английской речью. Тем не менее, при виде нашего милого воркования, на лицах вчерашних сочувствующих выступали крайнее недоумение, горечь и обида.

А вот еще история с национальностями. Мы только прибыли в Урумчи: Алекс, я и архитектор Эрнесто с выдающейся фамилией Нориега, перуанец и типичный латинос. Встречал нас и сопровождал местный калмык Мэнк, который немного говорил по-русски. Вот такой разношерстной компанией мы ввалились в китайский ресторан, переговариваясь при этом между собой на английском, китайском, русском и французском (это чтобы я не понимал секреты Алекса и Эрнесто, гыгы). В результате судорожных попыток официантки понять, кто же из нас китаец, она пришла к выводу, что китайцем был я.

Вообще поездочка была веселенькая. Жалею, что не вел дневник, мог бы бестселлер получиться. :-)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> По мере успешной практики всякое самоотождествление ослабевает. Если ослабевает цепляние даже за идею "я - человек", то национальность вообще полная ерунда, она даже на протяжение одной жизни может меняться. Но при этом обусловленность и ограниченность обстоятельствами своего рождения сохраняется до самой смерти.


Уважаемый Игорь, я хочу (и должен) перед Вами извиниться за своё неадекватное поведение и непонимание невинной шутки. Я был точно не прав. И потому прошу у Вас прощения. Надеюсь принять участие в Ваших ретритах по базовому уровню СМС и поучиться правильному поведению. С уважением.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Э ма хо, Евгений. Рад, что Вы снова в строю. :-) Даже к словам Будды не стоит относиться слишком серьезно, а уж к моим-то словам тем более. Это только проблемы создает.

----------


## Tiop

Как-то мне кажется, что проводить параллель между "в целом наукой и научными исследованиями" и еврейской национальностью не очень правильно.

Ведь великие ученые европейской цивилизации это немцы, англичане, французы и русские.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как-то мне кажется, что проводить параллель между "в целом наукой и научными исследованиями" и еврейской национальностью не очень правильно.
> 
> Ведь великие ученые европейской цивилизации это немцы, англичане, французы и русские.


Сейчас вам расскажут о национальном происхождении, в какой среде воспитывались эти "немцы", "русские", "англичане" и "французы" - великие ученые европейской цивилизации. )))

P.S. Есть такой канал замечательный (я серьезно. жалею, что не показывают его в РФ, там русские субтитры и английская дорожка) - http://www.shmone.co.il/ Недавно была передачка о великих ученых "европейской цивилизации". ) Вот такой вот идишкайт! )

P.S.S. Личное наблюдение: самые ярые сионисты - из числа вчерашних репатриантов.

----------


## Tiop

Английская аристократия блюла "чистоту крови" (да и у анличан не было, насколько я знаю, отношения к евреям как к каким-то особым деятелям духовной культуры), да и множество европейских ученых были чистокровными немцами, французами as on.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Английская аристократия блюла "чистоту крови", да и множество европейских ученых были чистокровными немцами, французами as on.


Многие были, а многие не были... Да и про чистоту крови - это как то смешно. Сразу приходит на память рассказы на тему о проведении генетической экспертизы в аристократических родах. )))

Хотелось бы посмотреть на русского, который может *доказать* свою "чистоту крови"! )

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Английская аристократия блюла "чистоту крови"


Заблуждаетесь? Сознательно врете?




> *Из книги «Я – математик» 
> (вторая часть автобиографии покойного отца кибернетики американского ученого Норберта Винера (1895–1964))*
> 
> … Немного позднее мы познакомились с преподавателем древнееврейского языка, дом которого находился в нескольких сотнях ярдов от нас по той же улице. *Он занимал официальный пост раввина Оксфорда, Кембриджа и одной из тюрем его величества короля. Одновременно он был членом совета Королевского колледжа*; в свое время он окончил его вместе с целой группой священников Высокой церкви, от которых он почти ничем не отличался. Непоколебимый приверженец обрядности, он даже у двери своего дома прикрепил традиционный еврейский религиозный текст.


Надо же! Евреи до чего зарвались - понастроили синагог в Оксфорде и Кембридже, где "английская аристократия блюла", да еще и ввели пост раввина!

----------


## Юрий К.

> По мере успешной практики всякое самоотождествление ослабевает. Если ослабевает цепляние даже за идею "я - человек",


Имеется в виду, например, состояние практика Важдраяны, отождествившегося с божеством? Или другими словами, придание исключительного значения состояниям психики-ума при сохранении основных физиологических функций (дыхание-питание-сон). По типу соотношения биологического и психологического пола.

Или не только это?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Наконец-то хоть кто-то вспомнил о теме треда, посреди всего этого "величия". Мда, как я понимаю Гитлера.

Нет, Юрий, речь идет о практике понимания анатмана.

----------


## Юрий К.

Т. е. надо пройти между "крайностями": я -человек, я - нечеловек?

----------


## Ануруддха

> Ха-ха-ха! Такого хорошего настроения у меня не давно не было! 
> 
> Давайте проведем эксперимент - открываем вначале страницу:
> 
> http://www.sem40.ru/famous2/
> 
> ... а потом страницу:
> 
> http://www.sem40.ru/famous2/f15.shtml
> ...


Список интересный, был впечатлен. Но для чистоты _сравнительного_ эксперимента как мне кажется нужно оставить в нем список тех кто достиг этого в рамках государства Израиль.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... К сожалению, нет такой национальности" израильтянин".
Есть только понятие "гражданин Государства Израиль". 

Поэтому сравнивать национальность ученых (англичанин, русский и т.п.) с их гражанством как раз не было бы корректно. 

Масса случаев, когда японские (немецкие, итальянские и т.п.) ученые, работали  за пределами своей страны, допустим, в вузах той же Америки, и получали Нобелевскую премию в разных областях... И что, о них ведь в новостных сообщениях не говорили, что они "американцы"? ... Так? 

... Да и вспомните сами нелицеприятную историю с американцами - последними нобелевскими лауреатами "русского" происхождения (и живущими в Америке)... 

Когда они получили премию, российские СМИ сразу стали заявлять так: "Наши соотечественники" или "русские получили премию"... Также муссировалась информация, что "один из нобелевских лауреатов ("русского" происхождения) живет в Америке чуть ли не в ночлежке. С явным подтекстом -  вот как обходятся американцы с светилами такой величины! ... Никто при этом конечно не вспомнил, по каким причинам эти "бывшие соотечественники" или их родственники бежали из России / СССР... 

Так? 

Это нормально? Корректно так заявлять в прессе? 
(выяснилось впоследствии, но об этом российские СМИ стыдливо умолчали, что "ночлежка" была стандартным американским домом престарелых. О том, что условия содержания и проживания там находятся на уровне стандартного совдеповского санатория средней руки я уже и говорить не буду...)

Или как, к примеру, Вы классифицируете такой случай  :Smilie:  (цитирую):




> Monday, 10 October 2005 
> 
> Названы лауреаты Нобелевской премии по экономике. Ими вновь стали американские граждане. 10 миллионов шведских крон разделят американец Томас Шеллинг и американо-израильский гражданин Роберт Ауманн. 74-летний Ауманн является профессором Еврейского университета в Иерусалиме. Его труды посвящены конкуренции и её математическим моделям. (...) Родился в Германии в 1930 году, имеет гражданство США и Израиля.


... Таки кто Ауманн? 

Немец? 
Американец? 
Израильтянин? 

Нет. Правильный ответт: ЕВРЕЙ!  :Smilie: 

Поэтому давайте говорить все-таки не о израильтянах-ученых, а о евреях-ученых, обогативших страны, в которых они жили и мировую науку в целом - достижениями в различных областях. Вы ведь прекрасно знаете, по каким именно причинам евреи находились в hалуте на протяжении нескольких тысячелетий, а также, что Государству Израиль исполняется в этом году всего 80(!) лет...

----------


## Zom

> ЕВРЕИ – НОБЕЛЕВСКИЕ ЛАУРЕАТЫ
> 
> НП по литературе:
> П. Хейзе (1910), А. Бергсон (1927), Б.Л. Пастернак (1958), Ш.Й. Агнон (1966), Н. Закс (1965), С. Беллоу (1976), И. Башевис-Зингер (1978), Э. Канетти (1981), И.А. Бродский (1987), Н. Гордимер (1991).
> 
> НП МИРА:
> Т.М.К. Ассер (1911), А.Г.Фрид (1911), Р.С. Кассен (1968), Г.А. Киссинджер (1973), М. Бегин (1978), Э. Визель (1986), Ш. Перес (1994), И. Рабин (1994), И. Ротблат (1995).
> 
> НП по ФИЗИКЕ:
> ...


Интересно, а есть ли среди евреев хоть один реализованный буддист? -)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Берхин?

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, у своего наставника видел подпись... "шакья такой-то". Странно, еще таки существуют шакьи тибетского происхождения! )

----------


## Mike

> ) Даже к словам Будды не стоит относиться слишком серьезно, а уж к моим-то словам тем более. Это только проблемы создает.


Это конечно звучти красиво


> Даже к словам Будды не стоит относиться слишком серьезно,


Действительно,  продвинутого практика 


> уже не волнуют вопросы, что именно говорил Будда, и говорил ли он это вообще


http://berkhin.dzogchen.ru/
Но ведь дело в том, что


> Когда получаешь прямое знание, нет необходимости верить во что-то как в аксиому. А до достижения такого прямого знания и основанной на нем веры, можно лишь надеяться, что запаса других видов веры хватит на то, чтобы следовать пути, опираясь на слова Будды Шакьямуни или живого учителя.


То есть если с самого начала ни к чему серъезно не относиться, то ничего серъезного и не достигнешь.

----------


## Tiop

Ха-ха-ха-ха-ха!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  

Давно так не смеялся ! 

В первой ссылке: 187

Во второй: 249

При этом, во второй список включены такие люди как А. Азимов: 
http://www.eleven.co.il/?mode=article&id=10100&query=

И в целом большая часть этих людей была безрелигиозна и воспитана в секулярном или неиудаистском религиозном ключе, многие вообще не ассоциировали себя с евреями.

А было и такое:




> МОСС Марсель (Mauss, Marcel; 1872, Эпиналь, Лотарингия, – 1950, Париж), французский социолог, этнограф и историк. *Родился и воспитывался до 18 лет в ортодоксальной еврейской семье,* *затем полностью порвал с иудаизмом и религиозной верой вообще.*


http://www.eleven.co.il/?mode=article&id=12856&query=

Да и как можно говорить о людях как о евреях, если они имеют лишь часть еврейской крови и воспитываются в неиудаистской и нееврейской среде?



А теперь -- о русских !  :Smilie: 



Очень-очень маленький фрагмент из истории Мехмата Мгу (есть несколько еврейских и не только фамилий, конечно):

В 60-е – 70-е гг. всемирное признание получили достижения ученых факультета в области теории вероятностей и ее приложений (А.Н. Колмогоров, Б.В. Гнеденко, А.М. Яглом, Е.Б. Дынкин, Р.Л. Добрушин, Ю.В. Прохоров, А.Н. Ширяев, Я.Г. Синай), теории дифференциальных уравнений (И.Г. Петровский, Н.Г. Четаев, А.Н. Колмогоров, А.Н. Тихонов, Л.С. Понтрягин, С.Л. Соболев, М.И. Вишик, О.А. Олейник, В.М. Алексеев, Я.Г. Синай, Д.В. Аносов, С.Н. Кружков, В.И. Арнольд, В.А. Садовничий, В.В. Козлов), функционального анализа (С.Л. Соболев, И.М. Гельфанд, Б.М. Левитан, Г.Е. Шилов, И.И. Пятецкий-Шапиро, Ф.А. Березин, В.М. Тихомиров), теории функций (Д.Е. Меньшов, Н.К. Бари, А.Н. Колмогоров, А.И. Маркушевич, С.Б. Стечкин, С.Н. Мергелян, П.Л. Ульянов, А.Г. Витушкин, А.А. Гончар, В.И. Арнольд), топологии (П.С. Александров, Л.С. Понтрягин, М.М. Постников, В.Г. Болтянский, С.П. Новиков), дифференциальной геометрии (С.П. Фиников, П.К. Рашевский, Н.В. Ефимов), алгебры (Б.Н. Делоне, А.Г. Курош, Л.С. Понтрягин, И.Р. Шафаревич, А.И. Кострикин), алгебраической геометрии и алгебраической теории чисел (И.Р. Шафаревич, Ю.И. Манин, А.Н. Паршин), теории чисел (А.О. Гельфонд, Н.М. Коробов, Ю.В. Нестеренко), математической логики (А.А. Марков, С.В. Яблонский, В.А. Успенский, С.И. Адян, О.Б. Лупанов), вычислительной математики (Л.А. Люстерник, А.Н. Тихонов, С.Л. Соболев, А.А. Ляпунов, А.А. Самарский, С.К. Годунов, Н.С. Бахвалов), истории математики и механики (П.С. Александров, С.А. Яновская, Н.Д. Моисеев, А.Н. Колмогоров, А.П. Юшкевич, А.И. Маркушевич, Б.В. Гнеденко, К.А. Рыбников, И.Г. Башмакова).

читать весь документ:

http://shade.lcm.msu.ru:8080/content...se_history.jsp

Вот немножечко совсем о великих русских ученых:

http://ricolor.org/history/eng/

Понятно, после приведенного не надо специально писать об отдельных научных дисциплинах: физика, химия, геология, география, психология и т.д.

Книги из серии "Великие русские":

Левин В.
Русские ученые ХХ века
2003 г.

Артемов В.
Русские ученые и изобретатели
2003 г.




> *ВЕЛИКИЙ РУССКИЙ УЧЕНЫЙ Д.И. МЕНДЕЛЕЕВ
> 
> Несмотря на то, что "ЮНЕСКО объявил 1984 год годом Д.И. Менделеева, а в журнале "Recherche" за этот год Д.И. Менделеев был назван самым великим ученым всех времен", портрет его можно увидеть гораздо реже, "гения всех времен и одного народа" Альберта Эйнштейна.*


http://www.duel.ru/200031/?31_6_4




> Россия не совсем отвечает схеме Кондратьева, потому что, согласно его теории, открытия делаются во время спада, а в России они делаются все время. Россия богата немыслимым количеством открытий, но их крайне трудно внедрить.


Вячеслав Всеволодович Иванов.




> Потом выкладываете Ваш список здесь, в этой теме...




И нет уже нужды говорить о немцах или англичанах, и мерить списки тоже бессмысленно  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 




> Надо же! Евреи до чего зарвались - понастроили синагог в Оксфорде и Кембридже, где "английская аристократия блюла", да еще и ввели пост раввина!


Ха-ха-ха, речь про одного "преподавателя еврейского языка".

Про аристократию, а также слова Черчиля - известный факт, что называется.

Читайте, развивайтесь.

Думаю, всем понятно, кто врёт, а кто нет.


P.S.

Я не антисемит, не сионист, и вообще - антинационалист.

----------


## Ирина

> По мере успешной практики всякое самоотождествление ослабевает. Если ослабевает цепляние даже за идею "я - человек", то национальность вообще полная ерунда, она даже на протяжение одной жизни может меняться. Но при этом обусловленность и ограниченность обстоятельствами своего рождения сохраняется до самой смерти.


Думаю, что и "обусловленность и ограниченность обстоятельствами своего рождения" тоже существенно ослабевает при интенсивной практике, т.к. уже в процессе этой жизни мы имеем возможность менять собственную карму (собственый характер и привычки, а значит и в ближайшей перспективе обстоятельства). Сорри, если я неправильно поняла ответ Игоря. 
Я почти русская (дед  был из православных татар), родилась и живу в Украине и даже не пытаюсь определять какой я национальности, для меня это не важно. Перед способностью евреев мыслить и создавать снимаю шляпу. Среди моих друзей много евреев, как буддистов, так и не , и я люблю их как своих друзей, а не как евреев.  
Слышала такое выражение, что буддист - еврей: сперва - еврей, а потом уже буддист. Вот такая особая карма.  :Wink:   Можно это долго оспаривать, но то в каком направлении развивается этот трэд, яркое тому подтверждение.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Уважаемый Тиоп, еврей - это национальность. Иудей - это религиозное вероисповедание. Еврей - не обязательно иудей (также как и русский - не обязательно православный).




> Да и как можно говорить о людях как о евреях, если они имеют лишь часть еврейской крови и воспитываются в неиудаистской и нееврейской среде?


В детдоме, что ли?




> Да и как можно говорить о людях как о евреях, если они имеют лишь часть еврейской крови и воспитываются в неиудаистской и нееврейской среде?


Кто и с чем себя ассоциировал что в еврейском, что в русском списке - вопрос открытый. Исследований по данной тематике с персональными опросами не наблюдается.

----------


## Tiop

Если человек воспитывается в нееврейской среде, имеет одного из родителей нееврея (или даже обоих!) и только в школе узнает, что он "еврей", то непонятно, какой смысл говорить о его "еврействе".

Да и не так важен этот момент здесь.




> Кто и с чем себя ассоциировал что в еврейском, что в русском списке - вопрос открытый. Исследований по данной тематике с персональными опросами не наблюдается.


Действительно, вопрос открытый. Хотя есть евреи - противники традиционной еврейской культуры, я привел примеры из списка Eternal Jew.

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, стоп стоп, давайте про успехи или неуспехи той или иной нации не в этой теме и не на этом форуме.

*Это предупреждение!*

----------


## Tiop

> Интересно, а есть ли среди евреев хоть один реализованный буддист? -)


Досточтимый Ньянапоника Махатхера был евреем  :Smilie:

----------


## Mike

> Интересно, а есть ли среди евреев хоть один реализованный буддист? -)


В Америке есть много учителей- евреев. Например,Ларри Розенберг.

----------


## Mike

> Поэтому давайте говорить все-таки не о израильтянах-ученых, а о евреях-ученых, обогативших страны, в которых они жили и мировую науку в целом - достижениями в различных областях. Вы ведь прекрасно знаете, по каким именно причинам евреи находились в hалуте на протяжении нескольких тысячелетий, а также, что Государству Израиль исполняется в этом году всего 80(!) лет...


Скажите, Еtеrnal, ну какое это по большому счету имеет значение? И
к чему все эти подсчеты - количества ученых евреев и неевреев.
Какое это имеет отношение к буддизму? Только ради бога не обижатесь на меня  - я и сам еврей.  :Smilie:  То есть когда-то им был, а сейчас уже и не знаю кто я... :Smilie:

----------


## Mike

> По мере успешной практики всякое самоотождествление ослабевает. Если ослабевает цепляние даже за идею "я - человек", то национальность вообще полная ерунда.


Если с нациоанальной идентичностью все более или менее понятно, то с
"человеческой идентичностью" хотелось бы еще разобраться. Эта идентичность сидит намного глубже, чем национальная, и ее влияние на самоощущение, на "образ себя" далеко не так очевидно...Так вот: насколько буддийские практики приводят к ослаблению и постепенному избавлению от этой,  может быть, посленей и важнейшей нашей идентичности?

----------


## Alex

Боже, как тут у вас интересно  :Smilie:  

Всего-то на пару часов съездил в центр Ваджрасаттву поделать - вернулся - а тут та-а-а-акое!

ЗЫ: Это еще греков у нас на форуме нет. Объяснили бы, откуда пошла есть европейская цивилизация (для тех, кто в танке - это шутка).

ЗЫЗЫ: А я тут недавно узнал, что Стив Джобс (который Эппл) по отцу - араб  :Smilie:

----------


## Калдэн

> Очень-очень маленький фрагмент из истории Мехмата Мгу (есть несколько еврейских и не только фамилий, конечно):
> 
> И нет уже нужды говорить о немцах или англичанах, и мерить списки тоже бессмысленно


А сколько евреев с русскими фамилиями ? Типа "Петров" ...

----------


## Ersh

Я не понимаю, что в мире других национальностей нет? :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Калдэн

Русский - это не национальность , а принадлежность . Вы посмотрите на Москву лет  так через десять.  Я вспоминаю картину начала 90-х . И теперь .  Всё растёт с арифметической прогрессией . И на Европу . Вы давно были в Париже ?  Я или члены моей семьи ездят каждые 3-4 месяца  . Это  уже преимущественно арабский город . Ну ещё - армянский (у меня жена- наполовину армянка). 
 А вполне здоровые люди  европейской расы  , например  в Швеции и Дании  - стерилизуются . Перевязывают себе маточные трубы и семенники ( девиз: жить для себя ! ).
Как-то недавно был с женой в женской консультации - беременные одни нацмены ( уже можно говорить - "нацболы") . А кто вы думаете стоят в длинной очереди на аборты ?...

----------


## PampKin Head

Принадлежность гражданина РФ - россиянин.

----------


## Калдэн

> Принадлежность гражданина РФ - россиянин.


Мой шеф - бельгиец , и ему по барабану - что мордва (объяснять про шокшу и мокшу уж  я ему не буду) , что осетин  ,  одно слово - " русские" .

----------


## Топпер

Он просто не специалист. От этого русские не перестают быть национальностью.

----------


## Tiop

> А сколько евреев с русскими фамилиями ? Типа "Петров" ...


Очень мало, а что?

----------


## Ersh

А сколько русских с еврейскими...

----------


## Калдэн

> Очень мало, а что?


Много . Сахаровых и Розовых полно . А Цукерманнов  и Розенфельдов - мало .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tiop

> Много . Сахаровых и Розовых полно .


Петровых-то много, Ивановых? Соболевых? А про Сахаровых и Розовых дайте статистику, откуда это Вы узнали, что "полно".

----------

